# اقتراحين



## Strident (4 أبريل 2009)

معلش أنا سايق فيها و عمال أكتب و أكتب رغم ان لسه محدش رحب بيّا...

لكن أعمل ايه المنتدى جميل جداً و حكاية...أعذروني

عندي اقتراحين للمنتدى و طبعاً الإدارة لها كل الحق في رفضهم أو قبولهم أو تعديلهم بأي شكل:

1- تعليم اللغة القبطية، و انا نفسي مستعد ان اشارك في وضع المنهج

2- إنشاء قسم صغير للمساعدة في الدراسة...يعني اللي عنده سؤال في أي مجال يسأل، و لو فيه حد شاطر فيه يجاوبه...
يعني هو مجرد خاطر جه في بالي لأني نفسي أساعد أي حد في مجالي...


آسف للإطالة و شكراً،

و الرب يبارككم


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز
بالنسبة للقبطي
اعتقد انه كان فيه
ولو مكانش
ممكن حضرتك تنزل موضوع فيه كل يوم درس صغير

اما بالنسبة للمساعدة في الدراسة 
انا مش هقدر افيدك قوي
لكن مفيش الناس المتخصصة في ذلك
ولو حد فيه حاجة محتاجها بيكتبها هنا

بس انا زي ما قولت لحضرتك مقدرش افيدك قوي

شكرا لاقتراحاتك​


----------



## Strident (4 أبريل 2009)

شكراً يا بيشو بس بلاش "حضرتك" أرجوك...

أنا سني 21 سنة بس!


----------



## GogoRagheb (5 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز 
زي ما قالك بيشو
ممكن تعمل موضوع تعمل فيه الي انت عايزه
نستفاد منه كلنا
منهج تعليم للمبتدئين والغير مبتدئين في اللغة القبطية
اجمل لغات الارض لغة التسبيح والترتيل
ابدأ
واي مساعدة انا تحت امرك​


----------



## +pepo+ (10 أبريل 2009)

بص يا jonnie اول اقتراح انك فى اسئله فى اى مجال هو فيه 
اه *الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي* بس هو مش اسئله هو بيكون اللى عايز يفيد باى موضوع فى اى مجال بيكتب فيه 
الما اللغه القبطيه ممكن زى ما قال بيشوى و جوجو اعمل موضوع وتبعوا كل يوم ادى درس صغير واحنا نثبتوه


----------



## +pepo+ (10 أبريل 2009)

ويا سيدى هتلى الرابط بتاع الموضوع وانا اثبته ته بعد ازن المشرفين طابعن


----------

